# BBDC Nitrox Jan. 4th



## LandoCalarusso (Dec 20, 2007)

I have three available openings for a NAUI Nitrox class at Bay Breeze Dive Center on January 4th if anyone is interested... Stay down a bit longer... Feel a little better... Lower some everyday diving risks such as Decompression sickness or even Nitrogen Narcosis. All together, a better and safer way to dive.


----------

